# Best partitioning for VPS with 8GB disk



## AhmadTux (Aug 19, 2011)

Hello
This is my first post in the forum
I want to install freeBSD on a vps with:
1gb ram
8gb disk
1 ip
According to the limitations of the disc, and I will use the cpanel, you classify what type of partition do you recommend?
If I'm such a partition:
512mb swap
7500mb /
It will limit the maximum size of a folderØŸ (example:limit /usr maxsize=1gb)

Thank you


----------

